# Dianabol (Hi-Tech)



## intenseEnigma (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been training for around 3 years and I've got a decent size and strength but im looking to take it up a notch.  I'm thinking of buying the supplement Dianabol (http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/ht/diana.html.  It's encouraging seeing as it's being sold on bodybuilding.com, which is good.

How often would I need to take the tabs?  I heard 3 times-per-day, but I'm looking for some assured advice from you people on here.

Thanks.


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2006)

Save your money, that stuff is crap


----------



## intenseEnigma (Mar 7, 2006)

What's wrong with it?

I was thinking it was more secure than some dodgey backstreet dealer.


----------



## brogers (Mar 7, 2006)

intenseEnigma said:
			
		

> What's wrong with it?
> 
> I was thinking it was more secure than some dodgey backstreet dealer.


 
If you're looking for real dianabol, you're chances are a lot higher with a dodgey backstreet dealer than a legal, legitimate company based in the United States.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 7, 2006)

intenseEnigma said:
			
		

> I've been training for around 3 years and I've got a decent size and strength but im looking to take it up a notch. I'm thinking of buying the supplement Dianabol (http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/ht/diana.html. It's encouraging seeing as it's being sold on bodybuilding.com, which is good.
> 
> How often would I need to take the tabs? I heard 3 times-per-day, but I'm looking for some assured advice from you people on here.
> 
> Thanks.


Come on. you can't buy real d-bol from BB.com. Look at it's ingredience. Does it contain Methandrostenolone. Nope. Methandrostenolone is Dianabol.


----------



## intenseEnigma (Mar 7, 2006)

I have no sources to get the real gear.


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2006)

intenseEnigma said:
			
		

> I have no sources to get the real gear.


Very easy....get on the internet, research the steroid laws in other countries.....when you find one that will sell to anyone plan a trip.


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 7, 2006)

intenseEnigma said:
			
		

> I have no sources to get the real gear.



Well this forum is sponsored by musclemorphism.com.... have you checked it out yet?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 7, 2006)

intenseEnigma said:
			
		

> I was thinking it was more secure than some dodgey backstreet dealer.



Obviously its not real coming off BB.com, so sure its as safe as going to GNC. Dianabol hasn't been approved to be sold in the US for over a decade. It was replaced by Anadrol.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 8, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Obviously its not real coming off BB.com, so sure its as safe as going to GNC. Dianabol hasn't been approved to be sold in the US for over a decade. It was replaced by Anadrol.


And anadrol was replaced by Systobol because Mudge did all the Anadrol.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn mudge no wonder I couldn't find any!


----------

